# Rats suitable cage??



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Is a Large Leon small animal cage okay for 2 rats??

Thanks


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

im not sure what one of those is but I happily kept two in a furplast furet plus. Very good access and easy to clean. Mostly people just suggest to get the biggest you can afford


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I have my oldest Syrian girlie has been in that since she was a baby...and I LOVE the cage! However it doesn't allow much climbing space for rats. If they are older it would be fine....but younger rats I think need the climbing room! It's a tall cage so possibly if you removed a shelf then might work. But there are probably cheaper ones that are taller. Sorry thats probably not much help!! xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Tapir said:


> im not sure what one of those is but I happily kept two in a furplast furet plus. Very good access and easy to clean. Mostly people just suggest to get the biggest you can afford


Fun Area Leon Small Pet Home on eBay (end time 05-Aug-10 16:11:52 BST)

This is it Tapir. But usually only one seller has sold it for £70....here 99p!!!!!!! I might get that!!! Unless Catsmother you want it then I won't! I don't need it lol!! xx


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

I would of had it but its broken :lol:

I have seen one for £37 just down the road from me, but was wondering if it would be too small as wouldnt want the rats to suffer 
x


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

having kept rats myself i wouldn't buy this cage,afterall its classed as a hamster cage!

rats need large spacious climbing space and lots of room to hang hammocks ropes etc.


----------



## Lady Sol (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't have rats, but I do have some measurements for you. It's quite a bit smaller than the Jenny, but I think you can in theory fit 5 rats into that one (you have to check with the rat calculator). I don't know if you can take a shelf out of the Leon to give them more room to climb.

Leon hamster cage: 67cm x 36.5cm x 65cm 
Jenny rat cage: 80cm x 50cm x 79cm
Ferplast furet plus cage: 71.5cm x 47.5cm x 77.5cm


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Lady Sol said:


> Don't have rats, but I do have some measurements for you. It's quite a bit smaller than the Jenny, but I think you can in theory fit 5 rats into that one (you have to check with the rat calculator). I don't know if you can take a shelf out of the Leon to give them more room to climb.
> 
> Leon hamster cage: 67cm x 36.5cm x 65cm
> Jenny rat cage: 80cm x 50cm x 79cm
> Ferplast furet plus cage: 71.5cm x 47.5cm x 77.5cm


I saw the £37 one too!! Was about to post link it to you!! I agree though there are better designs for rats. Though for hamsters I think this is the best! Though from experience you can technically remove the shelves!! xx


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Rat cage calculator says it is suitable for two rats. Personally though I think its too small, especially if you're getting young bouncy baby rats. 
Remember, your ratties will be spending the majority of their time in the cage, so it needs to be as big and interesting as possible to keep them entertained!


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Ok thank you. I will decide against it then. Which is the best Jenny rat cage or Freddy 2?

Thanks


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

Im getting the Freddy 2 :thumbup:

Now where do I look for baby rats?

x


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Any local rescues? Try Fancy Rats | Home in the rehoming section to see if there's any little fuzzies near you that need a home


----------



## CatsMother (May 23, 2010)

I am in touch with someone off there. 

Which bedding is the best for Rats.? because they can get Chest Problems i have read.

x


----------



## owieprone (Nov 6, 2008)

anything with no-dust

so small animal shredded bog paper type stuff (check your local garden centre, they usully do huge bags of this for 5-10 quid pets corner also do it, annoyingly they don't have it on their website, but it's like a binbag full of while bogroll strips. mine love it.
I use it without newspaper on teh bottom as newspaper doesn't absorb smell and tends to stay wet, this stuff absorbs wee really well and is easier to remove the fouled bits (with scissors lol) to keep the cage fresh for longer.

biocatolet cat litter is good for the poo tray, it's pellets of newspaper or something like that, very little dust if any and no irritants.

Bedding.
"shredded paper" is what i use.

don't use shavings, straws/hays etc as rats are intolerant of phenols found in some woods and the dust is a airway/eye irritant. there are some that are rat safe but i don't like them lol.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

CatsMother said:


> I am in touch with someone off there.
> 
> Which bedding is the best for Rats.? because they can get Chest Problems i have read.
> 
> x


I used Carefresh for a while but I found as soon as it got wet it got smelly plus it is quite pricey so now I use shredded cardboard (Ecobed)


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm using Megazorb at the moment, which is really a horse bedding, it's baked wood pulp, so there's no phenols in it, and it's apparently dust extracted. My girls are fine on it but for some reason a couple of my boys get really sneezy on it.


----------



## LisaLQ (Dec 19, 2009)

Suitable beddings: cardboard, paper, 100% paper cat litter (not paper based - has to be 100% - try Back 2 Nature or Breeder Celect), Bedmax shavings (lower phenols as they're kiln baked), Aubiose (hemp bedding - gets everywhere though).

I wouldn't use Megazorb personally, it's very dusty, last time I used it (a few years ago now) it gave a few of my rats respiratory problems.

As for where to get rats from - rescue or responsible breeder, try emailing [email protected] for a list of breeders 

Edited to add: hay is rat safe, I dont use it personally as I get hayfever very easily, but I know several breeders and pet owners who use it as igloo bedding, rats even enjoy eating it.


----------

